# Tarheel Canine Training Offers Grant for Free Dual Purpose K9



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Britney Pelletier, Media Coordinator
Tarheel Canine Training, Inc.
230 W. Seawell Street
Sanford, NC 27330
919-774-4152 (office)
603-970-1478 (cell)
For Immediate Release
__________________________________________________________


*Tarheel Canine Training Offers Grant for Free Dual Purpose K9*




*Sanford, NC – February 2, 2012.*
Starting in February 2012, Tarheel Canine’s Police K9 Program www.TarheelCanine.com in Sanford NC will accept applications for an annual grant for a fully trained dual narcotic police K9. The grant application must demonstrate financial need, the availability to provide a motivated handler, and the reason that a K9 would be put to use in the community. The law enforcement agency requesting the grant must be willing to incur the cost of veterinary upkeep and general care. Tarheel canine will not only provide a trained dog, but will provide a 4 week handler school and certification for the K9 team. Requests for grant applications should be sent to Jerry Bradshaw, Training Director, [email protected].

“This is an opportunity to give something back to the law enforcement community. Budget cuts have plagued law enforcement for the last few years, and times have been tough with manpower shortages and these budget cutbacks often affect K9,” said Jerry Bradshaw, Training Director for Tarheel Canine. “I have had a number of letters from highly motivated officers who want to be in K9, and use dogs in their community, but there just isn’t the money in the budget for it. If we could afford to do more we would, but cutbacks have affected us as well.”

Tarheel Canine provides a vast range of services from a world-renowned School for Dog Trainers, which educates law enforcement instructors and civilians wanting to start a career in pet training which has produced industry leaders in the canine field around the world, to our Police K9 Training Programs responsible for millions of dollars in contraband seizures and the safe apprehension of dangerous felons. “The reality is, K9 is often the first thing to be cut, however K9 saves on manpower and duty-hours significantly. A K9 can perform a sniff of a vehicle to locate contraband in the fraction of the time an officer can hand search a vehicle that has been impounded or a house where the officers are serving a search warrant. K9 can quickly locate fleeing felony suspects using their tracking functions, or find a felon hiding in a building, and keep the officers much safer in the process,” added Bradshaw.

Tarheel Canine is also looking to expand their grant program to their school for dog trainers as well, and will announce grants for both law enforcement and civilians to attend the School for Dog Trainers. “These grants will range from full-ride grants, and partial monetary grants, to free housing grants, to providing needed equipment to attendees of the Tarheel Canine School for Dog Trainers,” said Bradshaw.

Some of the courses offered at Tarheel Canine include: Professional Obedience Trainer (including Behavior Modification), Police K-9 Instructor, Detection Dog Trainer (Narcotics, Explosives, Cadaver, Bed Bugs, Mold, and Termites), Personal Protection Trainer, Search & Rescue Trainer, and Police K9 Supervisor Courses. “We have done a little of everything, from training Military K9 handlers to bed bug detection dog training,” said Bradshaw.

Tarheel Canine is located in Sanford, North Carolina, and has trained K9s and educated K9 instructors for Civilian Security, Police, and Military units in the US, Belize, US Virgin Islands, St. Lucia, St. Vincent, Brazil, Argentina, Barbados, Costa Rica, Malaysia, Thailand, Taiwan, Denmark, Holland, Portugal, and have seminars scheduled for 2012 in Australia, Taiwan, and Costa Rica.

Jerry and his staff have appeared on CNN, Good Morning America, BBC Radio, and have been quoted in Salon.com, and Dog Fancy. Jerry has written for Police K9 magazine, K9 Cop Magazine, and Dog Sport magazine and is a columnist for PoliceOne.com. Jerry Bradshaw is available for interviews for print, radio and television as an expert in the field of canine behavior, training, police and military K9 training and deployment. Jerry has written a book on Police K9 Training titled Controlled Aggression, and it is available from Lulu Press at www.lulu.com/content/2317473

Jerry Bradshaw, Training Director, Tarheel Canine Training, Inc. 919-244-8044 (c) 919-774-4152 (o) [email protected]


----------

